# STX38 Yellow Deck Series 602380 Manual help



## Kevin Pratt (May 1, 2020)

Hi Everyone, I'm new here. Looking for any downloadable manuals for the John Deere STX38 Lawn Tractor. Here's more of my stats. Thanks

Product ID No.
M00STXB602380

John Deere STX38 yellow deck
Engine. Kohler 12.5 HP
Model. CB12.5S
Spec. No. 1215
Ser. No. 1902008484


----------

